# 11 Speed 5.2 Domane



## Heinzelg (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a 2013 that I love. Anyway, what needs to be done to switch over to 11 speed? I' m using a bonus to upgrade to DI2 and want to know what additional things need to be done to take full advantage of 6870.

thanks


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

You need to know if your rear hub is 11 speed compatible. It's possible that you can use an 11 speed casette with an adapter. Contact Trek support.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

What wheels are on your '13 bike currently?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Assuming that you have the stock 11-28 cassette on it, the only thing that 11 speed will give you is a 16t cog instead of the 15-17 jump you have now. That's a useful gear to have, but if you don't need the 11 or 28 cogs, you can accomplish the same thing by swapping it out for a 12-25 and keeping it at 10 speeds. That's the option I chose for my 2013 5.2. Nashbar has 6700 cassettes at a substantial savings right now. Even cheaper if you throw a 105 or Tiagra 12-25 on there. It all depends on how often you use your 11 and 28 now, and what the cost of upgrading it to 11 speed will run.


----------



## Heinzelg (Sep 30, 2013)

*Wheels.*



cxwrench said:


> What wheels are on your '13 bike currently?


They are the stock Bontrager Race Wheels. (probably also on the list for replacement someday)


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's extra gear. Covet thy neighbor's matte/glossy black color way.

And I'm not even a stealth bike fan most of the time.


----------



## JGSnCA (Sep 2, 2013)

GiddyHitch said:


> Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's extra gear. Covet thy neighbor's matte/glossy black color way.
> 
> And I'm not even a stealth bike fan most of the time.


I just took delivery of my 2014 5.2 in the matte/glossy black one week ago. I was not a fan of ninja bikes, but I could not order yet another red/white or white/black bike. I'm really warming up to this baby.


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

JGSnCA said:


> I just took delivery of my 2014 5.2 in the matte/glossy black one week ago. I was not a fan of ninja bikes, but I could not order yet another red/white or white/black bike. I'm really warming up to this baby.


Don't mean to hijack the thread but have you posted any photos of your bike?


----------

